# Morgul Bismarck Jersey?



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I was on a large group ride a week ago here in GA and ran across a guy with a good looking Morgul Bismarck jersey? It was mostly red but I don't remember what else was on it except Morgul Bismarck in large letters across the front. I think he told me he lived in Boulder for a couple of years and that is where he may have purchased the jersey.

I've searched a number of big bike shops in Boulder, Denver and Colorado Springs....to no avail. Can anyone direct me to where I might buy one?

Thanks.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Two things: There used to be a shop that used the Morgul Bismark name; one of the owners was Davis Phinney. It closed some years back. There is/was a manufacturer located outside that also used the name. I'm not sure what the disposition of that company. 

Just found this from the inimitable former poster Tjeanloz

http://archive.roadbikereview.com/04/0EEE51A2.php

A brief history:

The Morgul Bismark was a stage of the now defunct Coors Classic stage race. The stage was just outside of Boulder, near what is now Rock Creek, and included infamous features like the 'Hump' and 'Wall'. The course played a supporting role in the movie "American Flyers" where it was one of the stages in the fictional "Hell of the West". After the Coors Classic no longer existed, Davis Phinney and some other people opened a shop on University Hill in Boulder, called 'Morgul Bismark'- the site now houses Al's Barber Shop. Following the closure of the bicycle shop, Rainbow Cyclecraft of Niwot purchased the rights to the Morgul-Bismark name from Phinney, and began to produce bicycles.

The bicycles were originally exclusively distributed by OilMe bikes in Niwot. The first year of production was 1998, when, to my knowledge, they offered only two models. One was a Taiwanese Kinesis aluminum (built with Easton 7000 series) the other was a Nobilette made 853 steel ride. These bikes were ridden by the Oilme mens and Celestial Seasonings womens professional teams- and enjoyed some pretty decent results in 1998.

In 1999 they lined up more models, a more aggressive model, I think called the Zinger, a 'cross model (which was again, a Kinesis 'cross bike badged as a Morgul) which I think was called the Mongrel, a TT specific model, a ti model and maybe another one. After 1998, most of these bikes were sold by Pro Peleton in Boulder. Most of the higher-end (those that are not Kinesis) were built by well respected Boulder area builders. Mark Nobilette did some of them, the one you have, with bladed seatstays was probably built by the guys who worked at the former GT R&D facility in Longmont. They are the same people who built the Olympic 'Superbikes'. Either way, it's a pretty good quality ride.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for the background. Now....where do I find one of these jerseys?


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 23, 2007)

Donno about that one but I have one of these and they are really nice. They run pretty normal in sizing. Very light great summer Jersey. Almost full length zip. There is also a 7-11 replica one that is quite nice also with full length zip also.
http://www.velogear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=A+81CC
Here's a new one don't know anything about though.
http://www.velogear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=621HOWJ


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks...neither of those are the one I saw but these are indeed nice. I'm old enough to remember when that race was the premier stage race in the country.

Steve


----------

